# dwarf clawd frog morphs?



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi all,
I've read many times online that there are no morphs of the African dwarf clawed frog, and that if you ever see anything albino or anything else, it must be the larger African clawed frog.
However, I was in an aquatic store yesterday and saw some African dwarf clawed frogs that were kind of pink. I don't think they were albinos because they seemed to have dark eyes, and some had a bit of darker mottling on their bodies (plus they weren't yellowish like albino African clawed frogs - definitely pink, some pinkish-brown). But I checked and they had webbed front feet, so I'm sure they were actual African dwarf clawed frogs.
The store I was in wouldn't sell anything dyed (and as I say, there was too much variation among them, plus a dyed animal would be bright surely), these were just sort of human flesh coloured. Didn't buy any as I wasn't really sure what I was looking at and couldn't decide if I liked them.
Just wondered if anybody on here knew about them - like I say, I'm so used to being told there are no morphs of the African dwarf clawed frog, but these definitely weren't the norm.


----------



## HforHERP (Feb 12, 2013)

Could you go back and maybe ask them, or get some pics?


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

I took a couple of (terribly, blurry) pics in the shop, hopefully they have uploaded above.

The staff were too busy to ask on Sunday, I might go back next weekend in which case I'll try and ask then.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

They are a morph, recently arrived from the far east fish farms.


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks - any further info on them? Like what the morph is called, or what causes it?

Are there any others available?

Still can't decide if I like it, but might get a couple on Saturday.


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

Do you think they could be hypomelanistic? 

The colours are a bit off in my photo, in the flesh they didn't have that yellowish tint, as I say there were more pink, with some more of a pink-ish brown.


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Saw some of these in my nearest decent aquatics place (Carlisle). They were nice enough but not really my thing. I was most impressed that they are being commercially captive bred! Very good news. Thanks for sharing the pics/story.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

these are awesome, how much are they ?
might need to get a pair or 20 :lol2:


----------



## creepycrawlies (Dec 2, 2014)

The easiest way to tell the dwarf frogs (Hymenochirus) from juvenile African clawed frogs (Xenopus) is that Xenopus do not have webbed front feet. The Hymenochirus front feet are webbed. 

There are other differences too of course but that is a pretty good guide. these do look like the dwarf.

I hate the word 'dwarf' being used to describe a species. It implies that there is a larger form of the same species. It is used to describe Netherland dwarf rabbits, there is of course the larger from. 

These frogs should have their own name.


----------

